# Exchanging / renewing UK D/L for a Spanish one



## snikpoh (Nov 19, 2007)

Old topic but up-to-date info requested.

Has anyone done this recently and know what it now costs?

A friend recently did this and was charged a lot (I think) by her gestor.

By my understanding the charges are;

26.26€ for the licence at trafico
a fee for countersigning the photos (20€ ?)
a fee to do the leg work (30€ ?)
a medical (30€ ?)

Have I forgotten anything?

My friend was charged 120€ plus the cost of a medical (yet to be done).


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

snikpoh said:


> Old topic but up-to-date info requested.
> 
> Has anyone done this recently and know what it now costs?
> 
> ...


The fee for the leg work is entirely up to whoever is doing it of course - I'd be surprised if anyone did it for only 30€ - not when some charge 100€ just for getting a NIE

The medical fee can vary a bit too - I think it's 40€ in Jávea & I guess whoever is signing the photos can charge what they like

NB. The medical is only required for renewing a licence, not for exchanging

120€ is in the ballpark of what most people I know seem to be paying, not including medical, & perhaps not the actual licence fee, either


----------



## Helenameva (Aug 15, 2014)

This is a something I need to look into very soon. Am I right in thinking I have to replace my UK licence for a Spanish one within two years of registering on the foreigners list? Or is it the padron? I was going to sort it myself, I didn't think it would be too difficult. Is a gestor necessary?

Sorry, no answers, just questions!


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Helenameva said:


> This is a something I need to look into very soon. Am I right in thinking I have to replace my UK licence for a Spanish one within two years of registering on the foreigners list? Or is it the padron? I was going to sort it myself, I didn't think it would be too difficult. Is a gestor necessary?
> 
> Sorry, no answers, just questions!


It might not need to be renewed before you would have to in the UK, not all do. It's because the rules are a little different here.

If it does need renewing under Spanish rules, it's from two years of the date you became resident here. Unless of course the licence is going expire before then under UK rules! 

Exchanging is voluntary. You can do that if your UK issued licence isn't due to expire but you would prefer to have a Spanish issued licence.

You don't have to use a gestor, but many do because it saves a lot of running around - two trips to trafico .....

more info here DO I HAVE TO EXCHANGE / RENEW MY EU DRIVING LICENCE? | Learn-Aprender


----------



## Simon22 (May 22, 2015)

xabiachica said:


> NB. The medical is only required for renewing a licence, not for exchanging


This is not always true, I had to take a medical to exchange my licence, my wife did not, at the same place and time. :confused2:


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Simon22 said:


> This is not always true, I had to take a medical to exchange my licence, my wife did not, at the same place and time. :confused2:


OK - I'll rephrase that

For exchanging you aren't supposed to need a medical, according to the DGT info sheets & forms of application for exchange, but you do for renewing, under current rules


did you not question why you needed a medical but she didn't?


----------



## jimenato (Nov 21, 2009)

For info: exchanging a Spanish licence for a UK one is free, and easy.


----------



## The Skipper (Nov 26, 2014)

snikpoh said:


> Old topic but up-to-date info requested.
> 
> Has anyone done this recently and know what it now costs?
> 
> ...


I can't remember the exact figure but we paid in total about €100 each (a little under, I think) when we renewed our licences in 2014. We did it all under one roof at a medical centre in Alcoy (hearing, eyesight and reaction tests, medical exam and questions, digital fotos, paperwork). We were in and out in about 45 minutes and the new licences arrived in the post about two weeks later. Very efficient service!


----------



## Simon22 (May 22, 2015)

xabiachica said:


> OK - I'll rephrase that
> 
> For exchanging you aren't supposed to need a medical, according to the DGT info sheets & forms of application for exchange, but you do for renewing, under current rules
> 
> ...


No, I no longer wonder about these things, I just went and got the medical and they accepted it.


----------



## GeoffP2 (Jun 3, 2015)

Hello all
just about ready to leave Johannesburg for permanent move to Ondara where we have an apartment waiting.
We've both got the old UK pink paper driving licences, can these be exchanged for Spanish licences or does it only apply to later UK card type licences?

Regards
Geoff Pethick


----------



## snikpoh (Nov 19, 2007)

GeoffP2 said:


> Hello all
> just about ready to leave Johannesburg for permanent move to Ondara where we have an apartment waiting.
> We've both got the old UK pink paper driving licences, can these be exchanged for Spanish licences or does it only apply to later UK card type licences?
> 
> ...


If i'm wrong someone is sure to tell me ....

I seem to recall that you have to exchange the pink paper for a UK plastic licence first. Does seem daft so maybe I'm wrong.

Or, maybe this is one of the differences between exchanging and renewing?


----------



## Overandout (Nov 10, 2012)

I changed UK paper licence for the Spanish one without getting a UK plastic card first but that was 12 years ago.

But in fact, if you don't live in the UK you cannot legally exchange your paper licence for a plastic UK licence, so if the paper one is valid, the Spanish DGT should accept it for exchange..


----------



## GeoffP2 (Jun 3, 2015)

Thanks very much for the speedy, informative replies, I'll try a straight exchange as is.
Regards
Geoff Pethick


----------

